# Could demons make us feel this way?



## xgodmetashogun

Being paranoid,social anxiety,depression,anger,apathy.Being unable to leave the house because you dont want to be seen. Because of insecurities. Could it be because of demons????????If so,how can you get rid of them and be normal?lol


----------



## Royals

Well if you are a believer, you know there is an invisible spiritual world exisiting where God and his army of angels fight against satan and his army of demons. Demon are on this earth to influence us and play on our weaknesses. They want to deceive our mind to control us. So this is indeed a spiritual battle. Addiction, fear, disease, anxiety, negativity are all used by demons to keep us enslaved and far from God. So yes, next to developing mental problems through *bad experiences* they can be caused by *demons to destroy us*. If you believe more in the second option, then God is the only solution to conquer your fears. His word is


----------



## Otherside

No.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I say yes they could. I also believe environmental and biological factors play a role too. Sugar, contaminated air, and hidden food intolerance can cause emotional abnormality. Pray for discernment to figure out the root cause, and work on all areas of your life: the spiritual, mental, and physical. A good place to start is prayer. Christian counseling is also great. My general anxiety issues have been reduced greatly by it.


----------



## popeet

Yes.


----------



## millenniumman75

Christian counseling is great, but the first step is actually yours - you can ask for a bit of help from someone.

You have to battle the demon that is keeping you from leaving the house. Yep - it sounds corny, but that is a fear demon right there. That can be rebuked by you (in the name of Jesus, of course) and then reinforced with prayer. It's a declaration against evil in that respect - the enemy is on your turf. After that, a second person can pray since two in agreement and God is there.


----------



## xgodmetashogun

Royals said:


> Well if you are a believer, you know there is an invisible spiritual world exisiting where God and his army of angels fight against satan and his army of demons. Demon are on this earth to influence us and play on our weaknesses. They want to deceive our mind to control us. So this is indeed a spiritual battle. Addiction, fear, disease, anxiety, negativity are all used by demons to keep us enslaved and far from God. So yes, next to developing mental problems through *bad experiences* they can be caused by *demons to destroy us*. If you believe more in the second option, then God is the only solution to conquer your fears. His word is


I've had bad experiences for sure. Since then I havent felt like doing anything.I became insecure and have a few addictions. Im going to have fight this from all angles. physical,mental and spiritual. Thanks for the info man


----------



## xgodmetashogun

millenniumman75 said:


> Christian counseling is great, but the first step is actually yours - you can ask for a bit of help from someone.
> 
> You have to battle the demon that is keeping you from leaving the house. Yep - it sounds corny, but that is a fear demon right there. That can be rebuked by you (in the name of Jesus, of course) and then reinforced with prayer. It's a declaration against evil in that respect - the enemy is on your turf. After that, a second person can pray since two in agreement and God is there.


Interesting approach. Is this how you conquered your fears? Are there other possible ways to aid this? I dont want to take medications though.


----------



## life01

sometimes i feel ive been transported to medieval times = the answer to ops question is no


----------



## millenniumman75

xgodmetashogun said:


> Interesting approach. Is this how you conquered your fears? Are there other possible ways to aid this? I dont want to take medications though.


Sometimes.
I do take meds.


----------



## lad

Haha demons, yeah..


----------



## Royals

xgodmetashogun said:


> I've had bad experiences for sure. Since then I havent felt like doing anything.I became insecure and have a few addictions. Im going to have fight this from all angles. physical,mental and spiritual. Thanks for the info man


No problem man


----------



## xgodmetashogun

millenniumman75 said:


> Sometimes.
> I do take meds.


If you don't mind me asking..How long have you been battling this?


----------



## millenniumman75

This most recent bout, eight years. I have made huge strides, though.


----------



## xgodmetashogun

millenniumman75 said:


> This most recent bout, eight years. I have made huge strides, though.


good to hear


----------



## Convoy

Demon and evil spirits can influence you through events and creep into our bodies, but you can also fight them off with your inner strength (close as I can explain it you use your spirit).


----------



## fredbloggs02

It appears belief in God makes all of the faithful not only God's priests, but also certified Van Helsing demon hunters. I don't understand this mentality. He suggests demons and you all leap at it. Suppose he had said only killing himself would stop them? I don't believe any of you are so convinced you would support him that far.


----------



## life01

Convoy said:


> Demon and evil spirits can influence you through events and creep into our bodies, but you can also fight them off with your inner strength (close as I can explain it you use your spirit).


 sorry i feel like im back in medieval days, hope we dont start burning witches


----------



## visualkeirockstar

No.


----------



## steveinhk

Hi, yes, demons cause these things, and we can see the biblical principal behind this in the ministry of Jesus, and the authority He gave believers in Matt 10:8.
My wife and I have often cast out demons from people that have caused their anxiety, depression and addictions. I myself was delivered of a demon of addiction and it radically transformed my life. We've seen countless people set free of spirits causing infirminties of the body (cancers, asthma etc) and mind (depression, compulsions, anxiety, addictions, anger, perversions etc)
I NEVER push my beliefs, but am here for a Skype call if anyone wants some ministry. Just PM me. 
Don't worry.. its nothing like the movies (exorcist etc).. The ministry is normally fast, and peaceful, and doesn't require any particular belief as Jesus heals unconditionally. I do this only because i know the reality of healing when done in Jesus name.. He saved me from a heap of my own bondage, now i like to see others set free.


----------



## life01

steveinhk said:


> Hi, yes, demons cause these things, and we can see the biblical principal behind this in the ministry of Jesus, and the authority He gave believers in Matt 10:8.
> My wife and I have often cast out demons from people that have caused their anxiety, depression and addictions. I myself was delivered of a demon of addiction and it radically transformed my life. We've seen countless people set free of spirits causing infirminties of the body (cancers, asthma etc) and mind (depression, compulsions, anxiety, addictions, anger, perversions etc)
> I NEVER push my beliefs, but am here for a Skype call if anyone wants some ministry. Just PM me.
> Don't worry.. its nothing like the movies (exorcist etc).. The ministry is normally fast, and peaceful, and doesn't require any particular belief as Jesus heals unconditionally. I do this only because i know the reality of healing when done in Jesus name.. He saved me from a heap of my own bondage, now i like to see others set free.


 You sir make me angry,could you provide any evidence to support your claims, as they would change the world if true. I seriously hope you dont prey on people with serious physical and mental illnesses eg say your cancer can be cured if i get rid of the spirit causing it, You are dangerous and deluded and you need to be quiet, personally i would suggest seeing a therapist.


----------



## Rick189

I think evil and negativity is what feeds our brains, if we let it get to us.. so I think it's very important to stay in a positive mindset.. going off that, I think evil entities are attracted to people who are very weak and vulnerable and have a lot of negativity in their life, so they become victims, or even victims of possession.. try and stay as positive as you can; you may hit rock bottom at times, but there's always a way out.


----------



## DubnRun

Yes... they go by the name of 'archons' 'jin' and other names and are known around the world, with records from thousands of years about these things... that operate on a vibration outside of visible light, as the visible light spectrum is only 0.05% of what is actually present. I have captured spirit activity with photos myself from my bedroom.


----------



## hammerfast

I can see the devil himself talking to me in some people !


----------



## steveinhk

In reply to life01, we can see that Jesus cast out demons in the Gospels in order to completely heal people of diseases. Not all diseases are demonically caused, but many are. Anxiety, depression, addictions etc have a spiritual root, and we've ministered to countless people that have been cured the same way Jesus did it 2000 years ago (Yesterday I ministered to someone with anxiety here and she was delivered). Jesus taught His disciples in the same way to cast out demons and heal the sick, and then told us that we would do the same things as Him in John 14:12. 
Yes, we've also seen a number of people completely cured of cancer (one just recently of stage 4 cancer), and we've also seen a few people die from it. Jesus isn't a formula, but He is the way for healing.
My ministry partner that you'll find in youtube is "Jay Bartlett" and you'll see many exorcisms under his youtube channel. Most would say this is fake, and i'm sure you'll be able to find your own evidence that its fake too, but we see this daily, and believe me.. its real. Most people we minister to are shocked at what happens to them as demons leave their body, because they manifest physically, and come out in an obvious way.
Best thing to do is be open to it and experience it yourself, and give Jesus a chance to heal you. His love is unconditional, as is His healing, and He wants to heal you more than you want to be healed.
I know Jay does a heap of travelling, and is often in London where I believe you are based. You'll find his travel schedule on his website.. he doesn't charge a thing, and neither do I.. we can do the same thing over Skype one on one. However, going to one of his public deliverance sessions is quite an experience, because you see physical manifestations of demons and literally dozens of people (often 60+ random people turn up and the meetings are all full) and you'll certainly have your eyes opened to the reality of the supernatural. Demons like to hide, but once someone exercises authority over them in the name of Jesus, they have no choice but reveal themselves before being cast out.
Again, I don't push my beliefs, I have a heart for seeing people set free as I myself had an addiction that almost killed me that I was healed from.


----------



## millenniumman75

life01 said:


> You sir make me angry,could you provide any evidence to support your claims, as they would change the world if true. I seriously hope you dont prey on people with serious physical and mental illnesses eg say your cancer can be cured if i get rid of the spirit causing it, You are dangerous and deluded and you need to be quiet, personally i would suggest seeing a therapist.


Wow - this is pretty rough.


----------



## life01

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - this is pretty rough.


is it? he said cancer and other medical and psychological illness could be cured by a sort of exorcism, i know ill give up my evidence based treatment and have a exorcism instead= either get more ill or die, that's why i got angry. steveinhk, occasionally cancer goes into remission by itself, you believe the bible, who wrote the bible and what were there motives? you act as if god is real, god may be real to you = that is based on your faith.


----------



## Royals

hammerfast said:


> I can see the devil himself talking to me in some people !


Yes, evil definately manifests itself in some people, to let the good ones suffer.


----------



## life01

Royals said:


> Yes, evil definately manifests itself in some people, to let the good ones suffer.


 in your opinion, if that is the case, why did god create the devil (fallen angel)


----------



## Royals

life01 said:


> in your opinion, if that is the case, why did god create the devil (fallen angel)


Lucifer was created equal to other angels. But he chose to abuse his will. Then he deceived Eve through manifesting in a snake. And evil was cast down on all us. To have good you need to have evil. To choose, or else there would be no free will. So God is here to help and develop you. His enemy is here to negatively influence you and destroy you. What voice do you listen to?


----------



## life01

Royals said:


> Lucifer was created equal to other angels. But he chose to abuse his will. Then he deceived Eve through manifesting in a snake. And evil was cast down on all us. To have good you need to have evil. To choose, or else there would be no free will. So God is here to help and develop you. His enemy is here to negatively influence you and destroy you. What voice do you listen to?


 cant believe im having this dissuasion= inst god supposed to have Omniscience = in which case= created Lucifer= who tempted eve= sent himself to die on a cross (original sin)= gives humans a brain, but if you use it, he will send you to hell for not believing in him. = all things he knew would happen before he created Lucifer =christen religion in a nutshell


----------



## Royals

life01 said:


> cant believe im having this dissuasion= inst god supposed to have Omniscience = in which case= created Lucifer= who tempted eve= sent himself to die on a cross (original sin)= gives humans a brain, but if you use it, he will send you to hell for not believing in him. = all things he knew would happen before he created Lucifer =christen religion in a nutshell


You do not have to discuss. You asked me something  And it is ok if you do not believe Christianity or God, it is your choice. But also let others believe it who wish/want to believe it


----------



## life01

noticed you never answered the question, religions have a major impact on governmental policies eg gay marriage, abortion, censorship, creationism taught in schools, ill be glad to let any christian believe what they want to= just dont impose your religion on other people


----------



## millenniumman75

life01 said:


> cant believe im having this dissuasion= inst god supposed to have Omniscience = in which case= created Lucifer= who tempted eve= sent himself to die on a cross (original sin)= gives humans a brain, but if you use it, he will send you to hell for not believing in him. = all things he knew would happen before he created Lucifer =christen religion in a nutshell


You can still use your brain and believe in Him.


----------



## millenniumman75

life01 said:


> noticed you never answered the question, religions have a major impact on governmental policies eg gay marriage, abortion, censorship, creationism taught in schools, ill be glad to let any christian believe what they want to= just dont impose your religion on other people


It goes beyond religion - there is usually a safety factor.

That's part of the problem - "don't impose your religion on me" becomes "my rights" versus "everyone's rights". That's narcissistic to want everything one's way.


----------



## life01

millenniumman75 said:


> You can still use your brain and believe in Him.


 prove to me he exists definition of belief= an acceptance that something exists or is true, especially one without proof


----------



## life01

millenniumman75 said:


> It goes beyond religion - there is usually a safety factor.


what does that mean?


----------



## millenniumman75

life01 said:


> prove to me he exists definition of belief= an acceptance that something exists or is true, especially one without proof


Jesus actually died on the cross - the day had darkness and an earthquake. Seismologist traced one earthquake to the day Jesus died.

Peter....one the disciples, ended up starting the Catholic Church.


----------



## millenniumman75

life01 said:


> what does that mean?


Laws are also meant to keep people disciplined and safe. Boundaries!

If people want to each interpret things his own way, that makes millions of versions of the same law. Good luck trying to find justice with that!


----------



## life01

millenniumman75 said:


> Jesus actually died on the cross - the day had darkness and an earthquake. Seismologist traced one earthquake to the day Jesus died.
> 
> Peter....one the disciples, ended up starting the Catholic Church.


 prove jesus died on the cross and why a plea to authority (Seismologist), give me a link to the published paper


----------



## noscreenname

Placebo is a very power thing. If it helps you to think of your problems as "demons" and your inner strength as "Jesus" go hog wild. It will help as the brain loves symbolism and metaphors. 

However stay away from any nuts asking for money or trying to convert you to their cult. Particularly anyone claiming they can cure diseases like cancer or regenerate limbs are obviously off their rocker. 

It's one thing to respect someones faith but if they're obviously taking advantage of people's suffering they deserve none.


----------



## tiredoflife

noscreenname said:


> Placebo is a very power thing. If it helps you to think of your problems as "demons" and your inner strength as "Jesus" go hog wild. It will help as the brain loves symbolism and metaphors.
> 
> However stay away from any nuts asking for money or trying to convert you to their cult. Particularly anyone claiming they can cure diseases like cancer or regenerate limbs are obviously off their rocker.
> 
> It's one thing to respect someones faith but if they're obviously taking advantage of people's suffering they deserve none.


 I have yet to see any "religion" that doesn't manipulate people for money. But like you said, the brain loves symbolism and metaphors. So if it helps someone good on them. Just don't part with any $ as that seems to be the root of all religions goals. That and controlling people...lol


----------



## Royals

life01 said:


> prove jesus died on the cross and why a plea to authority (Seismologist), give me a link to the published paper


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papyrus_28

Do you also need proof of all the thousands of other people crucified in that time? Where is your faith? People who do not believe will see no sign Jesus said.


----------



## millenniumman75

life01 said:


> prove jesus died on the cross and why a plea to authority (Seismologist), give me a link to the published paper


The Bible contains more than one account on what people saw - more than one disciple.

http://news.discovery.com/history/religion/jesus-crucifixion-120524.htm

*Day of Jesus' Crucifixion Believed Determined*

May 24, 2012 03:00 AM ET // by Jennifer Viegas 











Geologists investigated the 4,000-year chronology of earthquake disturbances within the uppermost 19 feet of laminated sediment of the Dead Sea to determine the exact date of Jesus' crucifixion. 
Corbis

Related Links

WATCH VIDEO: The Shroud of Turin enters the digital era after being extensively photographed and filmed in high definition.

*THE GIST*

- Researchers believe that Jesus, as described in the New Testament, was crucified on Friday April 3, 33 A.D.
- Textual and geological clues, along with astronomical data, support the date.
- Scientists acknowledge that natural events described in the Bible could be allegorical.
Jesus, as described in the New Testament, was most likely crucified on Friday April 3, 33 A.D.
The latest investigation, reported in the journal International Geology Review, focused on earthquake activity at the Dead Sea, located 13 miles from Jerusalem. The Gospel of Matthew, Chapter 27, mentions that an earthquake coincided with the crucifixion...


----------



## life01

no because i can read official accounts, definition of faith= firm belief in something for which there is no proof, all i have asked you to do is provide independent evidence


----------



## millenniumman75

life01 said:


> no because i can read official accounts, definition of faith= firm belief in something for which there is no proof, all i have asked you to do is provide independent evidence


Faith is the belief in things unseen. There is nothing about proof in there.


----------



## life01

im sorry no researcher would use the word believe, please show me the published/peer reviewed evidence of your statement


----------



## ilsr

They do harass. If you pray for protection, then it can help. I've found it helps. Doesn't help my own depression and SA but at least I feel I don't have unwanted supernatural influence when I'm alone and feel vulnerable. But they can work through other people to get to you too.


----------



## Anxiety75

life01 said:


> in your opinion, if that is the case, why did god create the devil (fallen angel)


God did not create a devil, he was an angel who rebelled. it said in the Bible that he 'did not stand fast in the truth' or the way (of God's will). Can't recall the scripture just yet. That's why as you say 'fallen angel'. He was cast out of heaven with his demons.(also rebels) I can give you verses in the scriptures if you want but if not that's okay I'm just saying what I learned. And I believe they can influence people's emotions but prayer can help to be set free from influences.


----------



## life01

Anxiety75 said:


> God did not create a devil, he was an angel who rebelled. it said in the Bible that he 'did not stand fast in the truth' or the way (of God's will). Can't recall the scripture just yet. That's why as you say 'fallen angel'. He was cast out of heaven with his demons.(also rebels) I can give you verses in the scriptures if you want but if not that's okay I'm just saying what I learned. And I believe they can influence people's emotions but prayer can help to be set free from influences.


 the christian god is supposed to know everything, before god created all angels (including Lucifer) god knew he would rebel= original sin= why did god create a angel who would rebel and trick eve and thus condemn billions of souls to hell, what have you learned about the origins of the bible?


----------



## noscreenname

millenniumman75 said:


> The Bible contains more than one account on what people saw - more than one disciple.
> 
> http://news.discovery.com/history/religion/jesus-crucifixion-120524.htm
> 
> *Day of Jesus' Crucifixion Believed Determined*
> 
> May 24, 2012 03:00 AM ET // by Jennifer Viegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geologists investigated the 4,000-year chronology of earthquake disturbances within the uppermost 19 feet of laminated sediment of the Dead Sea to determine the exact date of Jesus' crucifixion.
> Corbis
> 
> Related Links
> 
> WATCH VIDEO: The Shroud of Turin enters the digital era after being extensively photographed and filmed in high definition.
> 
> *THE GIST*
> 
> - Researchers believe that Jesus, as described in the New Testament, was crucified on Friday April 3, 33 A.D.
> - Textual and geological clues, along with astronomical data, support the date.
> - Scientists acknowledge that natural events described in the Bible could be allegorical.
> Jesus, as described in the New Testament, was most likely crucified on Friday April 3, 33 A.D.
> The latest investigation, reported in the journal International Geology Review, focused on earthquake activity at the Dead Sea, located 13 miles from Jerusalem. The Gospel of Matthew, Chapter 27, mentions that an earthquake coincided with the crucifixion...


You sound like a Muslim. Has it ever occurred to you that the earthquake happened and then people altered the date of Jesus resurrection to coincide with it so it would seem more miraculous? Not a stretch in a time when record keeping was spotty and people just accepted things without proof.

There are historical facts in the odyssey too, do you think it really happened?

Not trying to slander your faith but this type of logic is an insult to reason. All these people have discovered is that an earthquake happened on or close to the date appearing in the bible.

An eclipse coinciding with the date something miraculous is said to have happened to Mohammed (the sun went dark when this happened) in the Koran, do you believe Mohammed is God's prophet and the Koran is valid because of this?


----------



## noscreenname

tiredoflife said:


> I have yet to see any "religion" that doesn't manipulate people for money. But like you said, the brain loves symbolism and metaphors. So if it helps someone good on them. Just don't part with any $ as that seems to be the root of all religions goals. That and controlling people...lol


There are many religions and denominations that don't actively ask for anything in return. Of course any institution will need donations to carry out their works and continue but this isn't compulsory.


----------



## SavedByGrace

Yes yes yes!!! That is what it is. Demonic powers. That's why we must stay away from all sins and keep ourselves pure and holy like God commanded us in his word. When we sin we give these dark forces control over our minds to torment us and lead us astray. Remember when Jesus healed the sick most of them where demonized. This is no joke. I've experienced these things from living as a sinner and now living pure for Christ. I can see and feel a difference. Do not be decieved! If your living in sexual sins this will be a big cause for the problem. Like peter tells us that it wages war againts the soul.

12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places. 
Ephesians 6:12


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> Yes yes yes!!! That is what it is. Demonic powers. That's why we must stay away from all sins and keep ourselves pure and holy like God commanded us in his word. When we sin we give these dark forces control over our minds to torment us and lead us astray. Remember when Jesus healed the sick most of them where demonized. This is no joke. I've experienced these things from living as a sinner and now living pure for Christ. I can see and feel a difference. Do not be decieved! If your living in sexual sins this will be a big cause for the problem. Like peter tells us that it wages war againts the soul.
> 
> 12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.
> Ephesians 6:12


 please supply some evidence to support your statement


----------



## SavedByGrace

Follow the teachings of Jesus and you will see the evidence in yourself.


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> Follow the teachings of Jesus and you will see the evidence in yourself.


 in other words, you have no independent evidence


----------



## SavedByGrace

What i tell you is my own personal testimony. To believe what i am saying requires a persons faith in God and his written word, not secular statistics. If you are an atheist or agnostic then nothing i tell you will convince you otherwise, as you have already made up your mind.


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> What i tell you is my own personal testimony. To believe what i am saying requires a persons faith in God and his written word, not secular statistics. If you are an atheist or agnostic then nothing i tell you will convince you otherwise, as you have already made up your mind.


personal testimony is not evidence= the person who insists hes Napoleon, should we believe him or treat him for mental illness. Faith is where you suspend your adult mind and believe things without proof or evidence, in what other areas of your life would you consider doing that, whereas you willingly follow a religion based on no evidence, which then controls you eg moral standards


----------



## Raphael200

Well,I say it's the devil.


----------



## SavedByGrace

@life01 I'd agree with you but then we'd both be wrong.


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> @life01 I'd agree with you but then we'd both be wrong.


 prove it, how can you be so certain? in fact your in the worst position of the both of us eg unless your particular religion and thus god is the correct god= you will be condemned for believing in the wrong god or goddess (choose one of thousands), at least ill be able to say i didnt worship a false god or goddess :yes


----------



## SavedByGrace

The evidence is all around us in God's creation. The magestic and finely tuned universe and the awesome creation of life is proof enough to me that God exist and has revealed himself to us through his prophets and his Son in the bible. To compare a person claiming to be napoleon and suffering from obvious dellusion, to a written account dating back well over two thousand years by over 40 different authors with many fulfilled prophecies which have stood the test of time, and againts secular scrutiny is hardly a match i'd say. 

Romans 1:19-20
Because that which may be known of God is manifest in them; for God hath shewed it unto them. For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> The evidence is all around us in God's creation. The magestic and finely tuned universe and the awesome creation of life is proof enough to me that God exist and has revealed himself to us through his prophets and his Son in the bible. To compare a person claiming to be napoleon and suffering from obvious dellusion, to a written account dating back well over two thousand years by over 40 different authors with many fulfilled prophecies which have stood the test of time, and againts secular scrutiny is hardly a match i'd say. :


 name one peice of evidence, all i see is the product of evolution, quantum physics etc. Notice you never answered the question i posed about believing in the wrong deity. jesus was not gods son, according to the bible, he was god = part of the trinity, how many gods do you believe in again? Are you a fanatic, in which case ill stop wasting my time


----------



## SavedByGrace

Evolution and the big bang theory is a lie taught by atheists so they can live a sinless life without Christ. Astrophysics has now discovered that the speed of light is not a constant which makes evolution impossible. Research Redshift Theory. 

I have no doubt that the God of the Bible is the one and only true God and Jesus is the word made flesh/son. 
Unlike all the other Gods, the God of the bible revealed himself and spoke to millions of Jews on mount sinai. Throughout the generations of the Jews this was remembered and passed down by the prophets and scribes. If this was just a lie, then there is no way a story like that would have been accepted because it would need the eye witness accounts of the millions of Jews who passed it down. There would of been much controversy about it credibility. But it was accepted as truth because it was witnessed first hand. If you want evidence for that then research ancient jewish history.
So i'm in good place and i'm not worried one bit, infact i am rejoicing because i'm set free from sin and death and made alive in Christ. 

Romans 6:23
For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Now let me ask you a question. 
What evidence have you got that prove that the God of the bible is false?


----------



## life01

noticed you never answered any any my questions, thought evolution was accepted by catholic church and numerous other denominations. evolution is not a theory about the origin of life, but how life has changed and adapted over time, Abiogenesis is the theory that deals with the origin of life. Isnt science wonderful, it changes to fit the evidence, what you may see as a weakness, i see as its main strength.


----------



## SavedByGrace

Is that the best you can do? Seems like you've run out of steam my friend. 
I did answered all your questions now answer mine. 
Who said anything about being a catholic? I'm a christian. The Catholic church is full of man made religious dogma. 
What evidence have you got that proves the God of the bible is false?


----------



## life01

you state 'proves the God of the bible is false?' what a silly question, its like asking me to prove that snow white is false. i can tell you the earth wasnt made in 7 days and i can prove it, i can prove all humans are not descended from adam and eve (genetics), There is no need for the god of the bible, what did the god of the bible do that was so good anyway, sanactioned rape and incest, committed genocide worse than that he killed every human on planet earth except noah and family.All these things could be perpetrated by human beings, forgot he cured a bind man= god is good


----------



## SavedByGrace

Ok then, prove it like you can prove snow white is false? You certainly talk a good one. But lets see your evidence to disprove God.


----------



## noscreenname

SavedByGrace said:


> I have no doubt that the God of the Bible is the one and only true God and Jesus is the word made flesh/son.
> Unlike all the other Gods, the God of the bible revealed himself and spoke to millions of Jews on mount sinai. Throughout the generations of the Jews this was remembered and passed down by the prophets and scribes. If this was just a lie, then there is no way a story like that would have been accepted because it would need the eye witness accounts of the millions of Jews who passed it down. There would of been much controversy about it credibility. But it was accepted as truth because it was witnessed first hand.


The accepted historical research says none of the bible authors ever met Jesus and probably not even anyone who was an eyewitness either, it was a giant game of telephone. The gospels where written down probably 40 years after Jesus death and where all oral transmission before hand. The only verifiable gospel writer is Paul--who never met Jesus--the rest where called after the disciples after the fact to make the gospels seem more credible.

"Misquoting Jesus" by Bart D Ehrman is an excellent book on this topic with many credible sources.

As for the Jews seeing it and transmitting it this sounds blatantly false, I've never heard this. If it where so all the Jews would be Christians today.



> Now let me ask you a question.
> What evidence have you got that prove that the God of the bible is false?


Proving a negative is hard. Prove that there isn't an invisible flying tea pot circling the sun.


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> Ok then, prove it like you can prove snow white is false? You certainly talk a good one. But lets see your evidence to disprove God.


 why do you keep repeating yourself, just stated it was a stupid question,i can never prove snow white is false, how can i prove a fairy tale is false, you better go back to them christian websites, maybe see if there is anything you can ask= heaven forbid you think for yourself


----------



## SavedByGrace

Please can you explain how it is a stupid question? Or is it only stupid because no athiest can answer it!! Anyone knows that snow white is a fairy tale because it is just that, and doesn't claim to be anything more than a fairy tale. I think you need to go back to them atheist sites and get some better arguments because yours are very weak!

When you asked me to provide evidence that the God of the bible exist, it wasn't a stupid question, but when i asked you to provide evidence that he doesn't exist, it becomes a stupid question? Isn't that being a hypocrite? At least i gave respectable reasons for proof of God, what proof did you 
provide? 

1 Corinthians 1:18
For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God.


----------



## SavedByGrace

@noscreenname. 
Believe whatever you like. Obviously if you quote from an atheists book then you will get an atheist's answer. Doesn't prove anything to me ans i already know what it true in my heart.


----------



## SavedByGrace

@noscreenname

We all know that an invisible flying teapot is less likely to be the source of creation than an all powerful being that is outside the realm of time and space. 
Why does atheism make people so dumb! 
Psalms 14:1
The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works,
there is none that doeth good.


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> @noscreenname.
> Believe whatever you like. Obviously if you quote from an atheists book then you will get an atheist's answer. Doesn't prove anything to me ans i already know what it true in my heart.


100% certain = fanatic, if you have said earlier we could have saved ourselves time and energy. Definition of fanatic = marked by excessive enthusiasm and often intense uncritical devotion. really nothing to be proud of :no


----------



## SavedByGrace

That post was to noscreenname. What's the matter, can't you answer my last post? Is that why you ignored my questions and started to criticise instead. Normally when people resort to criticism it's because they can not keep up with the pace. It's not fanatical it's called faith, something a soul less creature can not experience.


----------



## life01

what question have i not answered


----------



## noscreenname

SavedByGrace said:


> @noscreenname.
> Believe whatever you like. Obviously if you quote from an atheists book then you will get an atheist's answer. Doesn't prove anything to me ans i already know what it true in my heart.


Bart D Erhman isn't an atheist he was a fundamentalist evangelical Christian who started doing research on the history of the bible and discovered everything he was taught about it was a lie. I realize none of this matters to you which is what this is all about. Why are you resorting to "reason" when it is obvious there is none in your argument? Why lie and make stuff up? Just say it is all faith rather than sully history and science.



SavedByGrace said:


> @noscreenname
> 
> We all know that an invisible flying teapot is less likely to be the source of creation than an all powerful being that is outside the realm of time and space.
> Why does atheism make people so dumb!
> Psalms 14:1
> The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works,
> there is none that doeth good.


I said nothing about a being or force that is a separate topic. I believe in such a thing but believe calling it "God" and trying to use it to answer all of lifes answers is pointless and sets human progress back. I was comparing the bible God to a flying invisible tea pot.


----------



## SavedByGrace

I've watched that Bart man talk in one of his seminars and you can see this guy is a complete **** and God hater. I had to turn it off after ten minutes because he was shouting and screaming at the audience about how false christ is. 
I can see the wickedness in face, he's full of deceit and betterness. 
It would need someone better than him to convince me otherwise that's for sure


----------



## SavedByGrace

*bitterness


----------



## life01

lol


----------



## noscreenname

SavedByGrace said:


> I've watched that Bart man talk in one of his seminars and you can see this guy is a complete **** and God hater. I had to turn it off after ten minutes because he was shouting and screaming at the audience about how false christ is.
> I can see the wickedness in face, he's full of deceit and betterness.
> It would need someone better than him to convince me otherwise that's for sure


Care to post the video to prove it?

That's a fine scientific criteria you have there on judging whether something is false or not. Either way what did you disagree with the content of his message that was historically inaccurate?

If if I'm ever on trial I pray I don't get you as a juror "He's guilty your honor, I can just _tell_"


----------



## Ayvee

I won't say no for sure, but it's really in how you percieve it. Some think of their inner turmoil as demons, and it's not necessarily right or wrong.
In biblical times the word demon was probably used so often because in those times, they weren't so medically advanced that they percieved people who were mentally unstable as having demons. Now, though, we know the real reasons for this. But often, demons were described as being cast out because of the faith and deep-rooted goodness of those people. That means it can be healed by determination, and faith and trust in God.


----------



## SavedByGrace

I just didn't like the way he came across. I found him to be arrogant. Is there anything wrong with that? 

Demons do exist. You only have to investigate the hundreds of UFOs encounters people are see all over the world, these are fallen angels manifesting themselves as angels of light. Also the increase in wickedness is amoung us. Every day i read the news teenagers are stabbing and shooting each other to death. Spiritual wickedness in high places.


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> I just didn't like the way he came across. I found him to be arrogant. Is there anything wrong with that?
> 
> Demons do exist. You only have to investigate the hundreds of UFOs encounters people are see all over the world, these are fallen angels manifesting themselves as angels of light. Also the increase in wickedness is amoung us. Every day i read the news teenagers are stabbing and shooting each other to death. Spiritual wickedness in high places.


must be good to have absolute certainty, whats the cost= freedom


----------



## SavedByGrace

Genesis 3:1
Now the serpent was more crafty than any beast of the field which the Lord God had made. And he said to the woman, “Indeed, has God said, ‘You shall not eat from any tree of the garden’?”

"Indeed Has God said"= Where an atheist/agnostic get's his doubt from. 

Genesis 3:2-4
The woman said to the serpent, “ From the fruit of the trees of the garden we may eat; but from the fruit of the tree which is in the middle of the garden, God has said, ‘You shall not eat from it or touch it, or you will die. ’” The serpent said to the woman, “You surely will not die!

"You Surely will not die" this is the first lie told to man to decieve him. 

Genesis 3:5
For God knows that in the day you eat from it your eyes will be opened, and you will be like God, knowing good and evil.”

"You will be like God"= "who needs God, i am my own God, god doesn't exist, man is God"

Genesis 3:15
And I will put enmity
Between you and the woman,
And between your seed and her seed;
He shall bruise you on the head,
And you shall bruise him on the heel.”


Enmity between your seed (Satan) and her seed (Children of God)= the battle between The children of darkness (Atheists) and the children of light.

Job 38:31
Canst thou bind the sweet influences of Pleiades,
or loose the bands of Orion?=God was asking Job if he could create the gravity that holds the pleiades star cluster together or could he scatter the stars that make up the bands of orion.

It's really amazing how a book of "fairytales" would know that thousands of years ago.

Psalms 19:1
The heavens declare the glory of God;
and the firmament sheweth his handywork.


----------



## SavedByGrace

Isaiah 40:22
It is he that sitteth upon the circle of the earth,
and the inhabitants thereof are as grasshoppers;
that stretcheth out the heavens as a curtain,
and spreadeth them out as a tent to dwell in


----------



## life01

saved by grace = you have started quoting bible verses= really what is that supposed to acheive?


----------



## SavedByGrace

Read post #85


----------



## noscreenname

SavedByGrace said:


> I just didn't like the way he came across. I found him to be arrogant. Is there anything wrong with that?


There is if you are trying to actually argue facts and not the person. You clearly didn't like what he had to say so you resort to ad hominem attacks. It's understandable, I guess. How about you don't say things like there is historical proof that the bible is true and God's word when there isn't ?



> Demons do exist. You only have to investigate the hundreds of UFOs encounters people are see all over the world, these are fallen angels manifesting themselves as angels of light. Also the increase in wickedness is amoung us. Every day i read the news teenagers are stabbing and shooting each other to death. Spiritual wickedness in high places.


How nice for you.


----------



## SavedByGrace

@noscreenname. 
Take a look at yourself, your just a lost atheist trying to put doubt into peoples minds about the TRUTH of Jesus Christ. Jesus shines so bright into every born again Christians life and our joy is the fruit of the Holy spirit. 
Why are you so hell bent on trying to change my belief in Christ? Is it because you wish you had what christians have? Or are you trying to justify your godless life? 
See, as a child of God, i'm justified by Gods grace and forgiven for all my sins by the work of the cross. God is a good God, HOLY and JUST, but you my friend, are not Good, therefore what will god so do with those who are not Good? Those who have not the blood of Jesus upon them for forgiveness. The works of the enemy has blinded you and your heart has become hard to the truth of God. The power of Christ in my life is so strong, no atheist or even Bart erhman could change that! 

What eveidence have you got for being an atheist? I believe you have more faith than i do. 

May god open your heart and eyes to his truth.


----------



## stradd

Honestly cant tell if this *****s trolling or not.


----------



## xgodmetashogun

Whats going on here?


----------



## noscreenname

SavedByGrace said:


> @noscreenname.
> Take a look at yourself, your just a lost atheist trying to put doubt into peoples minds about the TRUTH of Jesus Christ. Jesus shines so bright into every born again Christians life and our joy is the fruit of the Holy spirit.
> Why are you so hell bent on trying to change my belief in Christ? Is it because you wish you had what christians have? Or are you trying to justify your godless life?
> See, as a child of God, i'm justified by Gods grace and forgiven for all my sins by the work of the cross. God is a good God, HOLY and JUST, but you my friend, are not Good, therefore what will god so do with those who are not Good? Those who have not the blood of Jesus upon them for forgiveness. The works of the enemy has blinded you and your heart has become hard to the truth of God. The power of Christ in my life is so strong, no atheist or even Bart erhman could change that!


Did I ever say I was an atheist? Has Bart D Ehrman ever said he's an atheist? You sure are assuming a lot. If you are secure in your faith why are you so defensive.



> What eveidence have you got for being an atheist? I believe you have more faith than i do.
> 
> May god open your heart and eyes to his truth.


Who said anything about the evidence of atheism? You're the one that claimed the bible was the irrefutable word of God and that facts back this up but that is a blatant lie. It's not your faith I have an issue with but with the way you use your faith to hold humanity back. Do you think Satan put dinosaur fossils in the ground to test our faith too?

For the record I am a mystic and respect the bible and the teachings of Jesus but they are just one of many paths. The true God would never limit himself to such a poor medium as an old book written, edited and re-translated by many who had agendas and axes to grind.


----------



## life01

imho maybe he thinks he can convert people by reciting bible verses in his posts =wtf, either hes a troll or a fanatic= either way i stopped debating with him/her


----------



## SavedByGrace

noscreenname said:


> Did I ever say I was an atheist? Has Bart D Ehrman ever said he's an atheist? You sure are assuming a lot. If you are secure in your faith why are you so defensive.
> 
> Anyone who doubts the word of God is an Atheist in my opinion.
> Jesus said he is the way, the truth and the life and no one can come to God but by him.
> I'm not being defensive, i'm just telling you the truth, have i therefore become your enemy?
> 
> Who said anything about the evidence of atheism? You're the one that claimed the bible was the irrefutable word of God and that facts back this up but that is a blatant lie. It's not your faith I have an issue with but with the way you use your faith to hold humanity back. Do you think Satan put dinosaur fossils in the ground to test our faith too?
> 
> The bibles authenticity has been under constant scrutiny throughout the centuries by countless scholars and atheists, yet it still remains, and is still regarded by millions all over the world as the inspired word of God. This in itself is evidence that it is divinely inspired.
> Heaven and earth shall pass away, but my words shall not pass away.Matthew 24:35.
> If the Bible is just a fable then why did it take Bart Erhman so many years of scholarship to come to his conclusion? Surely something full of errors would be proven false straight away wouldn't it? Not after years of vigorously studying it.
> It's a fact that there is no evidence for atheism what soever and it takes more faith to believe that then it does to believe in God. At least a Christian has the bible to back up his belief. What does an atheist have?
> 
> For the record I am a mystic and respect the bible and the teachings of Jesus but they are just one of many paths. The true God would never limit himself to such a poor medium as an old book written, edited and re-translated by many who had agendas and axes to grind.


Oh right, you respect the bible so much, is that why you brush it off as a myth?
Sounds like a contradiction to me.

"The true God would never limit himself to such a poor medium as an old book written, edited and re-translated by many who had agendas and axes to grind"
Do you know the mind of god? what evidence have you got to back up your claim?


----------



## SavedByGrace

life01 said:


> imho maybe he thinks he can convert people by reciting bible verses in his posts =wtf, either hes a troll or a fanatic= either way i stopped debating with him/her


Change the record, have you got anything more to say other than troll and fanatic? Sounds like your the fanatic


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> Change the record, have you got anything more to say other than troll and fanatic? Sounds like your the fanatic


 you don't listen, you are not open to any new ideas= you appear to have absolute certainty= fanatic. tbh im hoping your a troll, as being a fanatic imho is much worse


----------



## SavedByGrace

life01 said:


> you don't listen, you are not open to any new ideas= you appear to have absolute certainty= fanatic. tbh im hoping your a troll, as being a fanatic imho is much worse


That's right, i'd rather listen to God than you. oh no i've been labeled a fanatic, that's really shaken me up.


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> That's right, i'd rather listen to God than you. oh no i've been labeled a fanatic, that's really shaken me up.


thankyou= youve proven my point, so which is it a troll or fanatic?


----------



## SavedByGrace

life01 said:


> thankyou= youve proven my point, so which is it a troll or fanatic?


Yawn, And you've also proven a point, small things amuse small minds.:yawn


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> Yawn, And you've also proven a point, small things amuse small minds.:yawn


 just answer the question, troll or fanatic


----------



## SavedByGrace

life01 said:


> just answer the question, troll or fanatic


Yawn again, who's being a troll now? Bring back your your mate noscreenname, at least he could string a thought provoking sentence together. Your so predictable, I bet your next post will still have the words troll and fanatic, go on prove me right.:yawn


----------



## life01

you STILL have not answered the question


----------



## SavedByGrace

This debate is over from being bored to death, bye


----------



## life01

there was no debate as you were not willing to change your pov


----------



## PaxBritannica

Could be demons, but I'd hedge my bets on not


----------



## noscreenname

SavedByGrace said:


> Oh right, you respect the bible so much, is that why you brush it off as a myth?
> Sounds like a contradiction to me.


Why is that? I believe the bible is a mixture of myth and fact. It never says which is which. But it doesn't matter. I don't have to believe it is 100% true to respect it, I'm not certain why that is difficult for you to understand except that you are biased because it is your holy book.



> "The true God would never limit himself to such a poor medium as an old book written, edited and re-translated by many who had agendas and axes to grind"
> Do you know the mind of god? what evidence have you got to back up your claim?


Do you know the mind of God? What evidence do you have other than "the bible is true because the bible tells me so" ? The Koran and the Bhagavad Gita say about as much. All holy texts do. I prefer not to limit myself and allow God to speak to me directly.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

What is your motive for being here? Is it to insult Christianity or seek a better understanding of the religion? This is the spiritual forum, we are here to lift each other up. Please, if anyone wants to debate visit this forum: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f132/


----------



## life01

lilyamongthorns said:


> What is your motive for being here? Is it to insult Christianity or seek a better understanding of the religion? This is the spiritual forum, we are here to lift each other up. Please, if anyone wants to debate visit this forum: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f132/


 my motive was not to listen to medieval claptrap about demons, why reinforce someones illness by saying its caused by demons = that may stop them getting the medical treatment that they may need, most christian denominations would agree with the statement ive just made


----------



## SavedByGrace

They are here not so support Christians, But rather they are here to try and break peoples faith in Jesus Christ.

Jesus warns us in scripture to be on guard againts such people. He called them the Anti-Christ


----------



## life01

SavedByGrace said:


> They are here not so support Christians, But rather they are here to try and break peoples faith in Jesus Christ.
> 
> Jesus warns us in scripture to be on guard againts such people. He called them the Anti-Christ


 no, (glad you can speak for me) i will not listen as people are told demons cause paranoia,social anxiety,depression,anger,apathy. Hell ive even seen threads where its suggested that cancer can be cured by faith, threads like this have nothing to do with faith and can have serious RL consequences


----------



## steveinhk

Wow.. conversation got intense since last time I visited this site.
My 2c... from a fanatic according to a definition that was posted earlier 

There's a reason why people become "Jesus Freaks". They experience him intimately, and there's no turning back. Jesus always longed for this intimacy, the same as He had at the beginning.. and still longs for it now, with each one of us.. and its very two way.

Knowing Jesus is NOT a religion (I hate all organized religion for the same reasons.. control, greed etc).. True "Christianity" is a very full on relationship.. full on enough to make ordinary people into "Jesus Freaks".
Religion is false.. Satan's "placebo" for a real living relationship with Jesus. I've got many stories of people that have been going to church for 30+ years meet Jesus for the first time, and it blows their world apart. You know it when you know Him.. 
In the ministry that we are in, we often see the supernatural.. demons manifesting , dissociation, healings, spirits talking (complaining?!) using the persons voice, and the unbelievable and supernatural fruits that come into their lives when the demon is cast out in Jesus name. 
When I first experienced this, I thought this would show the whole world how real the spiritual realm is.. but after being involved in so many deliverances now (I've even invited my non believing friends to them), and seen so many supernatural things, i can clearly see that experience doesn't open people's eyes (I should have known this, as God tells us this in Luke 16:31).. my unbelieving friends didn't become follows of Jesus through experiencing things they couldn't explain.
The only thing that opens people's eyes is Jesus Himself. And.. wow, does He open them.
to use an analogy, I could read 1000 books about you guys and still never "know" you. If we met on the street you'd have no idea who I am... or I could simply approach you and meet you, even without the 1000 books. In the same way, Jesus calls for a simple meeting. That meeting is different for all of us... for me, it wasn't anything intense.. just a real peace and knowledge. for my wife, she heard from him, audibly, and wrote down pages of things she would hear for the first few months of their relationship. Every person that genuinely knows God (not religion) has their own testimony of when they first met... and that meeting was customized by God.
There's a promise in God's word that every person that seeks God WILL find Him. Matt 7. so my challenge to people is to not believe what I say (or any other believer) but to go into your room.. shut the door, and talk to Him.. Jesus hears you.. swear if you like.. just start talking..


----------



## lilyamongthorns

life01 said:


> my motive was not to listen to medieval claptrap about demons, why reinforce someones illness by saying its caused by demons = that may stop them getting the medical treatment that they may need, most christian denominations would agree with the statement ive just made


Life01, my post wasn't directed toward you. My post was for those who came here just to argue and insult Christianity. This whole thread turned into one big debate. Debates don't belong here but with such a controversial topic it is likely to happen. Refusing medical help is dangerous, I can understand your passion and concern. As a Christian I think one should receive prayer for healing, but don't stop seeing a doctor or therapist.


----------



## Zack

steveinhk said:


> Wow.. conversation got intense since last time I visited this site.
> My 2c... from a fanatic according to a definition that was posted earlier
> 
> There's a reason why people become "Jesus Freaks". They experience him intimately, and there's no turning back. Jesus always longed for this intimacy, the same as He had at the beginning.. and still longs for it now, with each one of us.. and its very two way.
> 
> Knowing Jesus is NOT a religion (I hate all organized religion for the same reasons.. control, greed etc).. True "Christianity" is a very full on relationship.. full on enough to make ordinary people into "Jesus Freaks".
> Religion is false.. Satan's "placebo" for a real living relationship with Jesus. I've got many stories of people that have been going to church for 30+ years meet Jesus for the first time, and it blows their world apart. You know it when you know Him..
> In the ministry that we are in, we often see the supernatural.. demons manifesting , dissociation, healings, spirits talking (complaining?!) using the persons voice, and the unbelievable and supernatural fruits that come into their lives when the demon is cast out in Jesus name.
> When I first experienced this, I thought this would show the whole world how real the spiritual realm is.. but after being involved in so many deliverances now (I've even invited my non believing friends to them), and seen so many supernatural things, i can clearly see that experience doesn't open people's eyes (I should have known this, as God tells us this in Luke 16:31).. my unbelieving friends didn't become follows of Jesus through experiencing things they couldn't explain.
> The only thing that opens people's eyes is Jesus Himself. And.. wow, does He open them.
> to use an analogy, I could read 1000 books about you guys and still never "know" you. If we met on the street you'd have no idea who I am... or I could simply approach you and meet you, even without the 1000 books. In the same way, Jesus calls for a simple meeting. That meeting is different for all of us... for me, it wasn't anything intense.. just a real peace and knowledge. for my wife, she heard from him, audibly, and wrote down pages of things she would hear for the first few months of their relationship. Every person that genuinely knows God (not religion) has their own testimony of when they first met... and that meeting was customized by God.
> There's a promise in God's word that every person that seeks God WILL find Him. Matt 7. so my challenge to people is to not believe what I say (or any other believer) but to go into your room.. shut the door, and talk to Him.. Jesus hears you.. swear if you like.. just start talking..


I have never heard so much garbage in my whole existence (I have been reincarnated 1,112 times).


----------



## Rhirhi23

I believe so. I just wish I knew how to cast them down. I'm sure I'll find the strength eventually.


----------



## xgodmetashogun

I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Raphael200

xgodmetashogun said:


> I don't know what to believe.


U don't have to believe in anything.

Jesus,is my friend,not my "savior",or king.

And yes,demons,can make u feel this way,but have u ever wondered if an angel can make U happy?


----------



## Samtrix

And this is why I don't feel comfortable posting in this section. Despite the clear "NOT for debate" warning, people on all sides of the religious/spiritual/atheist spectrum continue to berate others and argue for the 'right' answer. Answer the OP's question and move on. It's a given that someone is going to disagree with your own beliefs. Accept it and move on. This is for SA support, not religious debate.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Even if "demons" were making us anxious, there's no way to ever know that's what is happening. So you have to set that...possible answer...aside, and find out what else might be the cause. And then the solution. The solution is always more important than the cause.


----------



## steveinhk

There is a way to know. Better to do this when you are alone 
Start off with a simple prayer (addressing God in the name of Jesus). Renounce anxiety etc in Jesus name and ask God to help you be totally free of it.
Then stop praying, and address the demons directly. Say out loud "in Jesus name, I command Anxiety to GO!"
Jesus gave born again Christians authority over demons, so we are to treat them in this way. They are to be removed by us using our own authority, not in prayer. Jesus commanded them directly, and told us to do the same. So when you command them, do so like you would command a dog. If you tell a dog to sit, and it doesn't, then tell it again, and even more firmly. Its YOU that has authority, and it was given to you by the sacrifice of Jesus. If you want biblical references (Matt 10:8, John 16:17, John 14:12, Luke 10:19)
This is what is likely to happen.. after commanding them firmly a few times, you may feel some numbness, or pressure around the chest area, and something may come up and feel like it gets caught in your throat. 
Keep the pressure on the demons, insisting that they go (ALWAYS in the name of Jesus) until you find yourself coughing, burping or yawning (sometimes vomiting). The bible calls spirits 'wind', so you will find they will leave via your throat, and the manifestation of them leaving will be obvious.
It may take a few minutes for them to start to leave.. keep going until it feels they are all out. You will often feel very 'light' at the end of it.
Most importantly, demons are not like what you see in the movies, where they are portrayed as powerful, and God as weak. Its the exact opposite. There is nothing to fear in casting out demons. God is all mighty and powerful. Just exercise your authority over them, and they have no choice but leave.
If anyone wants a reference to websites that go into more detail, PM me.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Samtrix said:


> And this is why I don't feel comfortable posting in this section. Despite the clear "NOT for debate" warning, people on all sides of the religious/spiritual/atheist spectrum continue to berate others and argue for the 'right' answer. Answer the OP's question and move on. It's a given that someone is going to disagree with your own beliefs. Accept it and move on. This is for SA support, not religious debate.


I totally agree.


----------



## Kevin001

I do feel like Satan is at play. The stronger your faith the less your anxiety is. I'm working on it, already done things through Christ I never imagined.


----------



## Stripeyboot

I think Demons are 'things' we create... so perhaps asking yourself what demons have I created and why, may help you begin to deal with them...? (Just a thought, as in my own experience the only demons I've met are my own)


----------



## Fun Spirit

Nah. A lot of the times it is just YOU. Can't blame Demons for everything.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

*yeah*



xgodmetashogun said:


> Being paranoid,social anxiety,depression,anger,apathy.Being unable to leave the house because you dont want to be seen. Because of insecurities. Could it be because of demons????????If so,how can you get rid of them and be normal?lol


I haven't read the comments. yet. I just wanna say I have been wondering that every day. basically. How much demons are making bad things happen to us. If like Christianity says: if you contact the dead those are demons. Because you can contact them VERY easily in half a second and you can ask for signs, etc. It's very easy. Christianity says that those are demons that have been around for thousands of years, since the beginning of time. That our dead relatives cannot do these things and cannot communicate with us. So therefore that would mean that everything that I have done and made happen concerning the dead are really demons. 
And therefore I wonder if all the evil people I knew and know if satan and demons have some kind of influence on them. And also, if demons are making all these bad things happen to me. I was saved in a paltalk Christian chat room and then a minute later something came after me.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

xgodmetashogun said:


> Being paranoid,social anxiety,depression,anger,apathy.Being unable to leave the house because you dont want to be seen. Because of insecurities. Could it be because of demons????????If so,how can you get rid of them and be normal?lol


If demons have some hold on you. And evil. There are two ways you can get rid of them and one was told to me before about ten years ago by someone in the occult. And I did it. Also praying to God. Although that doesn't seem to always work it did then. The other thing that was told to me that I did was when you say this prayer to Jesus Christ to get rid of all negative and evil. It's specific. It actually comes from occult. It may even be in some movie or something. Who knows. But this is what was told to me and people tell you if they are in occult. However, even in witch craft books there are many spells to the Saints and tell you how to call upon Saints and also prayers mentioning Jesus Christ. Also I used to go to a Spiritualist Church and one of the mediums (the only authentic one that gave an amazing and real reading) kept mentioning Jesus Christ. With Christianity you cannot obviously do any withcraft or Spiritualism. My point was that there is a prayer thing you can do to get rid of all evil influences. And it prays to Jesus Christ and it was told to me. Also, all the witch craft stuff is real. Christianity says not to do it. It's evil. Spiritualism usually does not pray to Jesus Christ.


----------

